# [2 écrans] comment faire ? (résolu)

## sd44

bonjours,

je me demandait comment faire pour utiliser 2 écran avec X ?

j'ai une carte graphique nvidia avec 1 dvi et 1 vga, est ce possible ?

d'autant que j'ai 1 ecran 22'' wide et un 19 '', ça pose probleme ?

si quelqu'un a un ex de config, je suis intérréssé.

merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Première question : est ce que ta carte supporte le dual head ou pas ? parce qu'avoir deux sorties ne signifie rien, ça peut n'être que de la réplication.

Ensuite, il y a un howto dual screen sur le wiki, et regarde du côté de xrandr aussi (super avec le dernier xorg)

Il y a  aussi xinerama

----------

## Temet

Lance nvidia-settings, et detect screen. Ensuite, tu vois ce qu'il te propose  :Wink: 

----------

## sd44

en fait j'ai dit une connerie, j'ai uniquement 2 port dvi, c'est une Gigabyte  GV-NX86T256H

il me dit : Compatible Dual-Link  	Oui, une

c'est ça le dual head ?

----------

## sd44

merci temet, ca marche, j'ai les deux ecran qui me font un bureau géant   :Very Happy: 

c'est en conf twin view

y a quand meme un soucis : sur mon lg 22'' wide : impossible de regler la résolution au dessus 800x600 ! lol

une idée ?

----------

## jerep6

Faut activer le twinview. Pour celà, il faut installer les pilotes nvidia propriétaires.

Chez moi il faut brancher au boot un écran sur la sortie dvi pour qu'elle soit prise en compte. Une fois que tu as activé le twinview et branché les deux écrans, tu peux utiliser nvidia-settings si tu veux. Normalement tu peux spécifier deux résolutions différentes via l'option "Metamodes" "res_ecran1,res_ecran2"

Dans la section device

```
Option          "TwinView"              "on"

#Les deux écrans sont en mode clone (même image sur les deux)

Option          "TwinViewOrientation"   "Clone"

#Similaire a l'Option "HorizSync" de la section "Monitor", pour le 2d ecran

Option          "SecondMonitorHorizSync"        "30-60"

# Similaire a l'Option "VertRefresh" de la section Monitor", pour le 2d ecran

Option          "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"      "55-75"

Option          "Metamodes"     "1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600"

```

J'avais trouvé ces documentations du temps où je cherchais :

http://howto.stephane-huc.net/nVidia/support/TwinView/

http://howto.stephane-huc.net/nVidia/Faq/Game/TwinView/

http://howto.stephane-huc.net/nVidia/example/TwinView/

http://www.trustonme.net/didactels/261.html

Enjoy !!!

----------

## sd44

oui c'est exactement ce que j'avais fait, mais c'est comme si mon ecran 22'' LG n'était pas reconnu par nvidia-setting, pour l'autre il me propose des résolution mais pour celui la c'est en auto et rien a faire   :Sad: 

----------

## sd44

bon j'ai résolu le probleme grace a ce lien : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors

----------

